# Mayan Magic Soap Recipe



## Soapy Bill (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a chemical Engineer that likes to make homemade soap (Love that retained Glycerin!)  I have been making a special premium soap using Tepezcohuite Root Bark powder. You might like to try it out! 

I call it *Mayan Magic Soap*. Everything is in Oz by wgt. 

*Extremely popular and Effective. *  While the research on  Tepezcohuite is avaliable from many web sources - true or not, one thing is certain from personal testing and those that use this soap from me  - all agree it's a fantastic Body Soap. 

*Overview:* _Source: Web _ The benefits of powdered tepezcohuite skin bark are currently being studied at university and private laboratories all over the world for its healing effects on burns, scars and other chronic skin conditions.  Research supports the traditional uses. The bark is known to be rich in tannins, saponins, alkaloids, lipids, phytosterols, glucosides, xylose, rhamnose, arabinose, lupeol, methoxychalcones and kukulkanins. In vitro studies have shown three times more bacteriocidal activity on bacterial cultures than streptomycin.

Currently powdered tepezcohuite is the main ingredient in hundreds of wellness products worldwide including shampoos, soaps, lotions and skin creams for acne, herpes, eczema and psoriasis.

*The Recipe* (ozs)

Coconut  12.2 
Olive  18.0 
Castor 2.3 
Almond, Sweet 4.5 
Emu 3.2 
Palm 4.5 
Steric Acid 1.8 

Lye (7% discount) 6.4 
Aloe Vera Liquid 15.4 

Vitamin E (oz) 0.6  (30,000 IU dispersed in Soy, Wheat, Jojoba oil - slight superfat)
Yogurt Pwdr 1.0 (Conditioning Agent)
Tepezcohuite Pwdr 2.0 
Optiphen 1.5 (preservative)
Titanium Dioxide Pwdr 0.4 
Calendula Pwdr 0.5 (Soothing - skin calming agent)
Sodium Lactate 1.2 (Firmness)
Frag Oil 2.3 

The soap recipe will produce firm bars with a very conditioning and skin soothing lather having plenty of creamy bubbles. Tepezcohuite will serve as a microabrasion cleanser. I use a fragrance called Black Linen & Amber, but many prefer a Spearmint/Peppermint/Eucalyptus type EO/FO for a medicinal fragrance. EMU oil is for penetration into deeper epidermal layers. 

1. Mix Lye and Aloe Liquid thoroughly, allow to cool to 100°F – 110°F using all safety precautions. Add Sodium Lactate (for firmness). Use a good quality refined Aloe fluid like George's 100% Aloe. 

2. In a separate container(s), while lye mixture cools, melt the palm, Steric Acid flakes, and coconut oils. Blend with soft oils. Add Yogurt Powder and mix thoroughly. Cool to ~110°F 

3. Mix the Calendula Powder, Titanium Dioxide (For a paler, whiter bar), Tepezcohuite powders together. _*NOTE*:  If you are using water disperable Titantium Dioxide, add it to the Lye/Aloe fluid with the Sodium Lactate._

4. Measure out the rest of the ingredients for stand-by (Vitamin E, Optiphen, Fragrance). 

5. Slowly add the Lye mixture to the oils and hand stir when Lye solution and oils are between 100-110°F. They should be ±5°F of each other if possible. Use a stick blender for 15-30 secs. This soap will trace quickly so pay attention. At the first signs of trace, add the powders and Fragrances/preservatives. Mix thoroughly and pour into molds. A log mold is recommended. 

6. Insulate lightly, and allow to harden for 36-48 hrs before removing and cutting. 

7. Allow to cure for 3-4 weeks before use.

Hardness	      29 - 54	[45]
Cleansing	      12 - 22	[18]
Conditioning     44 - 69	[56]
Bubbly	      14 - 46	[24]
Creamy	      16 - 48	[26]
Iodine	      41 - 70	[59]
INS	    136 - 165	[153]

Bill Zehnpfennig, Hobbes 7718 @aol.com


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 8, 2011)

How nice of you to share, but I'd like to add some important info.

Adding optiphen, or any kind of preservative, to soap is completely unnecessary.
For soap recommended for use on the face I'd loose the FO since acne prone skin is already so sensitive.

Personally I think it's a waste of money and I'd rather save those special ingredients for leave on applications so they actually get the time to do their job; but aside from that I'd strongly advise sticking to the FDA guidelines when it comes to selling & claims.
When selling and giving away.

To me this sounds like some sort of treatment...

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceCo ... 074201.htm


----------



## Soapy Bill (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to disagree about the preservatves, due to the EMU oil, I have seen rancidity become an issue with this recipe.

I'm certainly not making claims for Treatment.  This type of soap is becomming very popular for a reason, it's effective.  Becuase of the antimicrobial properties of the root powder combined with the EMU, it theoretically should penetrate the epidermis where batcerial colonies can be present in terms of some skin conditions.  This is not a facial bar - although some have used it as such.


----------



## maya (Mar 8, 2011)

hiya bill. so about the fda. unless you have a good batch of lawyers and PROOF via testing of that herb working it makes no difference. 

i KNOW elderberry syrup works for a cough. i can even prove it thru these german and english scientific tests, but the f.d.a. says no way can i make medical claims. you and i might know the earth revolves around the sun but it took newton to figure it out, and even then the f.d.a needed proof. 

i love herbs, i work with herbs everyday. my mother and grandfather (and several generations before) are/were herbalist (grandfather was also a neurologist and psychologist) when i ask these question it isnt that i dont know about how and why and what's of herbs, it's that the f.d.a doesnt care about indigenous people and what they have done forever, they care about what i can prove. in a lab.

and um about that preservative... why would i need it in c.p. soap?


----------



## Soapy Bill (Mar 8, 2011)

I copied information about Tepezcohuite from Web Sources and included it for informational purposes - not to make claims.  I repeat, I am not making claims.  I deal with the FDA on a regular basis as a Glycerin Manufacturer (USP requirements), and I know the rules. The validity of claims is beyond me - users can make their own decisions about the soap efficacy.  I know Aloe Vera works to sooth burns, as does Tepezcohiute work for the relief of many skin related ailments.  Will it work for everyone and all skin types - who knows?

It's extremely difficult or impossible to find any recipes for the soap - hence the reason for the post.  Becoming very popular - even on EBAY.  The root powder isn't all that expensive if you use due diligence and search the web 

In terms of Preservatives, I have made about 40 batches of this particular soap, and no matter how good the quality of the Emu oil is - if the soap goes for more than 6-8 months, rancidity has set in without the use of  optiphen (which works well to prevent it).  Preservatives normally aren't a necessity with the extreme alkalinity of NaOH in CP - but as a rule of thumb, I use it with any soap with a high level of decomposable material like fruit pulp and such.  Better safe than rebatch I always say.  I use Vitamin E just becuase it fels great on the skin, and the oils it's suspended within do a little superfatting.

I have actually seen microbes survive 180°F+ alkaline detergent water soliutions in my work environment which is contrary to what many microbiologists will say is possible.  Making an all inclusive statement like preservatives in CP soap is completely unnecessary is a little naive.


----------



## BBrandDesign (Mar 18, 2011)

I liked the recipe. I think this is not a facial bar. Due to having antimicrobial properties it is a medicated bar. Thanks for sharing such nice recipe.


----------



## msawyer87 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Thank you!*

This recipe is just what I was looking for! I hope to make this soap soon, maybe sell it in China or on the internet. I will keep you updated on my progress!


----------



## Lenimae (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a quick question as I'm still in the process of researching and learning about soap making... Does the Sodium Lactate in your recipe supposed to add firmness to your skin or the soap itself?


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sodium lactate will make a harder bar of soap.  I use it in my HP soap to make it more fluid and easier to pour into the mold.  I don't believe it will lend any properties to the finished bar.


----------

